# QUIKRETE Commercial Grade Medium Sand



## rscotti (Nov 18, 2009)

Does anyone use this sand, Ok or not?

Thanks,


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

You might find some playground sand cheaper. Either way, it should be fine as long as it does not have any concrete dust in it.


----------



## rscotti (Nov 18, 2009)

davemonkey said:


> You might find some playground sand cheaper. Either way, it should be fine as long as it does not have any concrete dust in it.


The web site says it can be used for aquariums, no concrete dust. I was hoping it someone uses it, I believe it has larger grain size than playground sand.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Be careful.

As suppliers are selected and locations or sources dry up the attributes may change for any product not rationalized for the trade. This may be a good source at this location but after trying the Kitty Litter at Wal*Mart I re-learned something that I already knew. Do not trust sources to do anything except try to make a profit and for extremely heavy stuff always expect local suppliers.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Looking at Quickcrete's web site this series (fine, medium, coarse) is a quartz sand, and is graded for size. Still, some settling will happen, and it will be dusty. It is OK for an aquarium, but will not hold any fertilizer, if you are using it as a planting media. No cationic exchange capacity. Pool filter sand is similar. 

Might make a nice path between planted hills, though.


----------

